# On the big track



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=gK5ryqdOi3w

Bud took his car out on the big track


----------



## DWBryan (Dec 8, 2001)

AWSOME!!!
Id have to do some serious track smoothing to get one to that speed here.
Just a little to bumpy... concrete grinder needed again.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Thanks Tang!!!! Too those that see that it is on a 1/4 scale track. The car was geared for a indoor track that has like 45 foot long straights. Next summer it's getting setup for the big track.


----------



## K-5 CAPER (Sep 30, 2006)

cool video Tang!!


----------



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

Looked pretty good out there. On that track you could fit a full field of 42 cars out there. Now wouldn't that be fun?


----------



## Jay Boyd (Dec 28, 2003)

That's awesome! Bud what brushless & s/c are you running? 1500's too?


----------



## tcian (Jul 20, 2006)

Thats sweet good job guys cant wait to see it set up for the big track


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

8000 Tekin 4 cell 1500 TSR cells.


----------



## Jay Boyd (Dec 28, 2003)

This stuff? http://www.teamtekin.com/minirage.html
Any pics of your car with this set-up? I'm drooling here!


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

There you go Tshirtman. The scarey thing is this car is actually geared for the inside track.


----------

